# William Jenkyn: The world was made for the sake of the elect



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2022)

They are not only such as shall be happy, but they are very useful and beneficial in the world, they are those for whose sake the world was made, they are the great common blessings of the world, like fire and water, they are those for whose sake God spares the world.

If God would have spared the City for ten righteous persons’ sake, surely for many tens God spares the world; those that are pulled down by the world, are those for whose sake God doth not pull down the world, they are the soul of the world, as I may so say; If God had gathered in all his Elect, the world would not continue one hour longer.

For the reference, see William Jenkyn: The world was made for the sake of the elect.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

